# Frecuencia de espanta aves



## thomasezequiel (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro mi tema es que necesito información para poder encarar la construcción de un espanta aves ya que en mi zona hay muchas y ensucian todo, por ese motivo quiero saber si alguien posee información sobre la frecuencia de trabajo. Tengo la duda si es en ultra sonido o infra sonido he intentado en 10 y 12 kz. Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2008)

no creo q un sonido espante aves.

una vez q se acostumbren al sonido vendran de todas formas.

yo creo q lo q necesitas es algun sistema que no parezca estar, y q cuando vienen las aves genere una gran cantidad de efectos q asusten al animal.

pueden ser sonidos, aspersores de agua a presión, algun tipo de muñeco q se mueva rapido.

eso creo yo.

saludos.


----------



## Randy (Dic 4, 2008)

o algo luminoso....jejeje (agregando lo que dijo DJ DRACO), 

anque yo me quedaria con el muñeco...


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2008)

he notado que la modulación de estas frecuencias debe cambiar cada cierto tiempo para no producir acostumbramiento


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 4, 2008)

Si lo que necesitas es espantar aves (y gente) lo mejor que podes hacer es conseguir un equipo de musica (la potencia no es muy importante, depende en gran medida del radio de accion que necesites) que tenga para cd ( no hace falta que sea mp3, o en su defecto cassete), de ahi entras a GOOGLE.com.ar,  de ahi en la parte de buscar ingresas "cumbia", una vez que ya tengas algunos links en la pantalla buscas a ser posible alguno de megaupload o rapidshare y te bajas algun cd de cumbia (te digo lo de megaupload o rapidshare por el tema de la velocidad, son mejor que el emule o ares).
A partir de ahi te haces un compilado con el nero y lo grabas en cd.
Siguiente paso: le elegis una buena ubicacion al tu sistema de sonido y pones bien fuerte el cd que grabaste.
Te preguntaras como funciona... bueno... 
caso 1: al ave no le gusta la cumbia, entonces simplemente se aleja.
caso 2: el pajaro es un cumbiero, entonces va a tratar de acercarse lo mas que pueda a tus parlantes y... zas! cayo en la trampa, porque al ser la cumbia musica "grasa" el plumifero se va a quedar pegado en el parlante hasta morir.
Una vez muerto lo sacas con un palito y lo metes en una bolsa.
Lo bueno del sistema es que no es complicado, un saludo y espero que te sirva.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 4, 2008)

.............................


----------



## chafman (Jun 18, 2010)

Yo también escuché esto e incluso hay dispositivos comerciales que aseguran espantar aves utilizando frecuencias que no son audibles para los humanos.

Investigando un poco encontré esto, un artículo que habla sobre lo poco eficientes y la falta de fundamentos científicos de dichos aparatos... jajaja... creo que tendremos que buscar otra alternativa...

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=vpc15


----------

